

Hunch: The real difference between iPhone and Android Users - cek
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-real-differences-between-iphone-people-and-droid-people-2011-8#

======
pacomerh
On the article it says Droid people. Do they actually mean motorola Droid
users? or Android. Either way it's a really really bad article.

